# google services on lg g3 data hog



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

I recently bought an LG G3 and went from using 3 gigs (at most) to almost 10 gigs in one month. All settings are the same from my last phone but google services used almost 8gb alone and it is back ground data. If I disable back ground data I do not get notifications from other non google aps. Please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Google should not require this much space. How did you determine it was Google?


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

I went to my data usage and it shows google account services as the first on my list and the amount that it is using. The majority of the data usage from Google shows it is back ground. If I restrict it then my other apps, like snapchat, do not give notifications.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running the latest version of Android?


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

4.2.2


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

I was running 4.2.1 on my previous phone. I have run almost a half of a gb in 3 days and I've on Wi-Fi for all downloads and back ups.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post a screenshot of the storage you're seeing?


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

This is 2 1/2 days


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

Another view


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

Screen shots


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some Google Service is not closing out. This could be anything from GPS, to Maps, to Searching Chrome.

I'd recommend thinking about a reset on the phone to clear out whatever Google is running.


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

A factory reset or off reset? I have locations turned off and Gps turned off


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First try a shutdown of the phone. Also are you using Google Now?


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think I am using google now


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some Google application must be running like Google Play, GPS, Google Now, or something.

You may want to backup your data and reset the phone to factory. This way it will clear all of the previous Google information.


----------



## joshnsarasmom (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions. I guess I'm going to have to reset....yuck!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've checked on two of my Android devices and both have used less than 0.001 GB so for in this month cycle.


----------



## i n f o (Apr 11, 2015)

You are going to have to wipe the phone, something is probably streaming in the background like cam and mic and eating data.


----------

